# Would the "real" story on Onsite Ohs for overseas work



## chaska (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all!!,

I'm seriously considering attempting to aquire a medic job overseas from Onsite ohs. 

Any working for them now, know someone who has or is? Whats the real deal here, payscale, lifestyle, safety?? Off time, flights in and out for your r&r?

Any and all info please.


----------

